

Rescuing exceptions without notifications or: How to fail without knowing - brianjlandau
http://viget.com/extend/rescuing-exceptions-without-notifications-or-how-to-fail-without-knowing

======
PaulHoule
No matter what language you choose you should have a systematic approach to
logging exceptions. Unless there is some specific action you want to take with
an exception, you should let it be thrown to the outermost level possible and
have it be caught there.

